# Timeframe



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am looking for some advice on timeframes, I have been unofficially linked with a little pink, I say unofficially as she does not yet have a placement order. The court process will be at the beginning of November and I'm wondering how long it then takes to get everything done before you can go to matching panel? I'm aware that LA's don't move children over Christmas and it makes me sad to think in theory this could cause a huge delay. 
If anyone else has been in this situation how long was it between placement order and matching panel for you? Is it not physically possible to do it before Christmas? 

Thank you xx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi!
We found out about our pink on 2nd January - same as you, was pre placement order. The PO was gained on 19th Jan, and they rushed everything as fast as they could for us (even convened a special panel between planned panels) and it was 17th March when we began intros.
I think our timescale was quite normal (perhaps quick even?!?) 8 weeks from PO to intros which means it's almost likely you won't have intros pre Xmas 😥


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We found out about our lo in August last year pre placement order. Various delays with court etc meant po was finally granted 15 December. We were adamant we wanted lo to move at the very earliest opportunity as was in his best interests. LA agreed we would foster to adopt until matching panel to prevent further delay. We started intros 16 December and he moved in 19 December. He was 6 months old so everyone was in agreement of 6 months being a key development age and should be moved then if at all possible.
We went to matching panel in February (with him!) so if hadn't of done foster to adopt would have been March when placed which we kept saying to them was not acceptable. They want you to demonstrate that you can fight for the best for your child so I just stated to them that was all I was doing!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Ours was just under 3 months between placement order and moving in but could of been a bit quicker. SW took holidays so slowed things by a couple of wks x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey
We are "linked" to lo who's PO is due to be granted 23rd October and panel 11th November and lo will be moving in before christmas.
Sending big hugs   hope things move quickly for you
Becky x x x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Im pretty much in the same situation. We are linked unofficially to a little boy, his final hearing for PO was on Wednesday but waiting to hear the outcome. Meeting his social worker on the 4th Nov. My social worker has said its unlikely to happen before xmas. I think in some ways its good as the FC will get to enjoy his first xmas and then next year i will be off work to spend with him. PM me if you'd like to chat, would be good to have support from someone in the same situation xx


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys, thank you all for your replies. 

I was hoping it would happen before Christmas for purely selfish reasons really, I really wanted to share her first Christmas. I know there's a lot of work that needs to be done prior to matching panel, but I suppose there's no harm in me asking for it to be faster?! 

Thank you Kellogs, I will pm you now xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - just to add that our LO also moved in pre matching panel. We were under foster to adopt shortly after PO was granted and the went to matching panel when he was already with us. It can be done if the SW thinks it's in the child's best interest


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

How old is lo Lous mummy? If she'll be around the 6 month age then I would really really push to foster to adopt to move sooner. The difference between lo at 6 months and 9 months is huge and at 6 months makes attachment issues and problems far less likely.
Re the Xmas thing it was important to us as well although not in the sense of having a lovely first family X as more because as he gets older and asks about his childhood as they do I want to be the one who has been through these things with him to make his life as complete as possible. We obviously experienced his 1st Xmas, 1st time sitting unaided, crawling, tooth, words, steps, birthday etc. All these really important things we have had as a family and for me I think that will be of great significance to him as he gets older.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We had big issues with Xmas...

PO went to court sept, contested.. Oct, contested back again Nov, contested back again early Dec...

BF kicked off in December court that pre Xmas final contact was really unfair for them (sorry to sound insensitive but boo hoo) so we didn't end up having matching panel until first week back in Jan and placement end jan. I kicked off until the cows came home about having panel pre Xmas so intros could start ASAP but our lo interests went out the window was all about what BF wanted.

Just to add this was a simple PO being granted too as younger sibling placed only a few months prior with their PO under a year.

PO aren't always granted on the first, second or third hearing x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think  this is where the LA using their discretion about foster to adopt in these cases is vital. Ours was really similar LP so final contacts didn't take place until January but he was with us under fta then. Their panel was already full for Jan so Feb was earliest panel date.
They really need to be much more child focussed. I had actually said right in our initial meeting before starting stage 1 my biggest fear for a child at that time was the length of time it was taking from linking to moving in. I really think it's not acceptable for it to take 3-4 months. I wonder how many matching panels are refused or is it just a paper ticking exercise? Surely they're going on the recommendations of both sw's in which case why wait up to 2 months to get to panel? I would do away with the matching panels unless the child has very specific issues that require much more careful matching to the skills and capabilities of the adopters.


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Becs, she is just 4 months old, so ideally would be better for her if it was before Christmas rather than Jan/Feb! 

When my last link fell through the manager of the team came out to see me as the situation was so unique, I've since built a good relationship with her, she checks in every now and then, I'm going to email her to let her know my concerns about waiting and see if there is anything they can do for me and LO. 

By the time LO receives PO I will be on my 4th social worker! Someone who apparently has been off quite a bit just recently with stress, obviously due to the massive workload they are putting on her! I'm worried that any more time off is going to create even more delays.


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Totally with you on that Becs - it took 5 months from agreeing to a linking meeting to bringing my son home, during which time I missed his first birthday, and in all the discussions I heard comments such as how that would be nice for the FCs to celebrate that before moving him on, but not once was it considered that it might be important to him in the future to have been with me for that! I'm not one for dwelling on what could have been, we are doing great anyway and I'm grateful for all the experiences I have had and will have with him, but it does seem an unnecessary length of time for the matching process. He nearly doubled in age in that time!


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

With becs on this also but some LA's do actually appear to put the child first. Our LO's placement order was granted mid August - we heard about him the same day, decided next day to move forward day. As preparation was being made for the matching panel the next month they found out FC was going on holiday and putting the LO in respite care. The whole office got together and worked out how LO could be with us within the week so as to minimise moves for him - honestly we have been so lucky and I wish all LA's worked as hard for the kids as our LA appear to have.

I do think we were helped that they do not do competitive links - they chose us and as it was in house there was no further delay.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

A brilliant example tictoc and well done to your agency! Our lo was also in house which definitely makes things easier.
I just feel very strongly that pre 6 months you drastically reduce the attachment issues that can affect them for the rest of their lives. But I also think for a child to have the absolute maximum amount of time with adopters and minimum in "care" is ultimately far and away best for the child. When you're talking about a 6 month baby adding another 3 months on for procedure and red tape you're talking about adding 1/2 their current lifespan for what?
I also question the validity of a matching panel to a baby that age anyway. Unless the baby has specific health issues and needs how do you "match" them? It's ludicrous.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Totally agree becs need to be so more child focused and yes how is a panel even relevant?!

Our experience of our agency and lo is poor!! X


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think ours was pretty similar! It was only because I was really really pushy and wouldn't take no for an answer otherwise they would have waited for Feb matching panel with intros late Feb/early March. Their communication to us was utterly appalling. On day of the IRH we were expecting phone call after court but sw text at 5.30 to say she needed to ring us to discuss but had a home session to do so would ring when did was finished! The agony of those couple of hours was insane. Then she was so negative and basically said didn't look like po would be granted we should look at other profiles and start again!


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

me and my husband wondered why they do match panels for babies?? How do they choose the right match for a baby and then have to have a panel to decide its correct? 

I'm going to ask our little ones social worker if we can at least do panel before xmas so that we can do introductions in the new year otherwise its going to drag out even longer!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Becs I was the same, turned into their most hated caller haha!!! I too think of wasnt for my pushing we'd have been sat waiting till feb or March! Just awful!!

Still no life story work or later in life letter but that's another thread lol...


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Our recent match to home was quick as our daughter was pre 6 months.  when we were visited we were told that they wanted her home within a month and if we couldn't commit to that they would find adopters who could!  She came home the day she was 6 months


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Another great example liveinhope that there are some social workers that really do get the 6 month key point! Our lo was home the day after he was 6 months.😊
I actually partly wondered if it was some kind of test from them to see just how hard you would fight for the right thing for them.


----------

